# Using VEF to assist French Property Purchase



## DecB (30 May 2006)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a property in France this year and have come across a company call VEF ([broken link removed]) who appear to offer quite a comprenhensive service from advice about location to rental potential right through to a complete legal service to assist you in the buying process. They charge €7500 (flat fee) for this all in service.  I have a few questions that you may be able to heolp me with.

1. Has anybody on the forum used these before and are they any good ?

2. This sounds expensive to me when compared to legal costs for buying an Irish property what do others think ? (Are legal costs in France that expensive)

3. Are there any other companies in Ireland that offer a similar service that people have used ?

4. Does anybody know of any Irish Mortage Advisers that can arrange French Mortages ?

Thanks in advance

Declan


----------



## DecB (12 Jun 2006)

DecB said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a property in France this year and have come across a company call VEF ([broken link removed]) who appear to offer quite a comprenhensive service from advice about location to rental potential right through to a complete legal service to assist you in the buying process. They charge €7500 (flat fee) for this all in service. I have a few questions that you may be able to heolp me with.
> 
> ...


----------



## pernickety (12 Jun 2006)

decb, I've browsed their vef.uk site for a long time and it's well laid-out with loads of info.However I'd say the prices are very inflated (and can only imagine the extra percentage added for the Irish as if the English weren't gullible enough....). I used the site to get an idea of the type of properties I was looking for (I particularly like the way they give their personal opinion on houses, they say a bit more than "needs modernisation"). However when buying we used wanadoo.fr (now orange I think) and went through a French agence immobilier. Good luck with the search.


----------



## irishgolfer (12 Jun 2006)

I only spoke with them at an expo,however it seems very expensive extra in buying a property.Do you know what exactly this charge covers?

On relation to mortgauge,for tax reasons,you are better having a french bank mortgauge when buying a french property,otherwise you will pay french tax on your income.

I did buy a french property from an Irish agent,who I would not recommend doing business with.I cannnot post their name here due to rules within site.


----------



## bacchus (12 Jun 2006)

irishgolfer said:
			
		

> On relation to mortgauge,for tax reasons,you are better having a french bank mortgauge when buying a french property,otherwise you will pay french tax on your income.


 
You will always have French tax liability on your French rental income and you will always have Irish tax liability (up to 42%) on your foreign incomes.

Can you please develop your point as i do not understand how the "location" of the mortgage can impact the tax liability?


----------



## DecB (13 Jun 2006)

pernickety said:
			
		

> decb, I've browsed their vef.uk site for a long time and it's well laid-out with loads of info.However I'd say the prices are very inflated (and can only imagine the extra percentage added for the Irish as if the English weren't gullible enough....). I used the site to get an idea of the type of properties I was looking for (I particularly like the way they give their personal opinion on houses, they say a bit more than "needs modernisation"). However when buying we used wanadoo.fr (now orange I think) and went through a French agence immobilier. Good luck with the search.


 
Thanks for that.  Can you let me know which agence in France you used ?

Dec


----------



## provence (16 Jan 2007)

DecB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a property in France this year and have come across a company call VEF ([broken link removed]) who appear to offer quite a comprenhensive service from advice about location to rental potential right through to a complete legal service to assist you in the buying process. They charge €7500 (flat fee) for this all in service. I have a few questions that you may be able to heolp me with.
> 
> ...


 Hi there,
you can contact two girls who do the same as vef, but they are based in provence. they are registered french real estate agents and do a really good job , very helpful and speak fluent english. their website is www.yourlifeinprovence.com
info@yourlifeinprovence.com


----------



## seymourjames (2 Oct 2010)

Just as an update to this post although some time ago, VEF are no longer in business it seems. Their web site no longer exists either and I have seen announcements to the fact that they no longer trade. For those that arrive here on this post, you may consider alternatives - one of which I say openly that I own - frenchproperyclassifieds.com .


----------

